# What's the difference between the Madone 5.1 and the 5.2?



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The 2010 Trek catalog provides no obvious indication (at least to a newby like me).


----------



## Jason1500 (Apr 1, 2008)

The 2010 5.2 has better Bontrager components all around, wheelset, stem, fork, tires, etc.


----------



## green giant (Feb 28, 2005)

wheels and cassette.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

one tenth.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> one tenth.


Which represents almost a 2% increase.


----------

